# Galv/Tarpon



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Went out twice earlier in the week to take advantage of the weather window. We went out to fish the evening bite on an outgoing tide. Picked up sum bait on the way out. We drifted in 30-45ft of water using ****-poppers and live bait. Went 4 for 6. 3 on live and the other on a ****. Next day same senario took my neighbors from Georgia who didnt believe they could catch Tarpon in Galveston. I didnt guarantee them a Tarpon but did guarantee them to catch all the sharks they want. We ended up going 5 for 6 on sum very nice fish. And yess they all caught all the sharks they could ever want. We hooked one at sunset they we had on til 930pm only to have rod break in half. BTW- most of the fish we have been catching r between 150 to 200lbs. Which is normal for around here. This is my first post on 2cool. The fish are here and in the usual places!!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Thats a great trip! Thanks for the report. Got pics?


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm jealous. Post pics.


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Will post pics as soon as iI have time to figure it out. I have sum great pics.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

You better make sure you're not mis-handling those fish or you will regret posting pics on here!! LOL


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Would you be willing to share what you used for bait? On two seperate occasions out of Galveston ive thrown finger mullet and live croaker to small rollers with no luck. Ive never come across any big ones. Next time im planning on trying some dollar bill sized mullet on a pretty good sized float, but im afraid that the float will cause me to lose fish. Ive thought about cast netting the largest live shad I could find and trying to keep it alive, but idk im new to this


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

.. Nice outing.. 

Posting pics are a bit easier than jumping Tarpon.. 

Post a reply , , write what you want to say, go down to managed attachments click, on the small screen click the top browse and browse through your pictures in the computer, click one, open it, and upload then close screen and submit post. Store pictures by right clicking and hit save.

Be sure they are in .jpg fashion.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Texas Tarpon Lure*



tcbayman said:


> Would you be willing to share what you used for bait? On two seperate occasions out of Galveston ive thrown finger mullet and live croaker to small rollers with no luck. Ive never come across any big ones. Next time im planning on trying some dollar bill sized mullet on a pretty good sized float, but im afraid that the float will cause me to lose fish. Ive thought about cast netting the largest live shad I could find and trying to keep it alive, but idk im new to this


**** Pops for sure. They will work when live bait won't. C2


----------



## Frankmen36 (May 31, 2011)

*Tarpon bait*

My neighbor used to fish for them with large shad under a balloon. He didn't say if they were live or fresh dead??


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good report..Welcome Aboard!


----------

